# RPTV Samsung Convergence issue



## vaquinhas (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I own a Samsung SP42Q2HD rear projection TV and by reading this thread I'm almost certain that the TV needs the convergence IC's replaced.

In the first page of the thread there's a list of Sanyo parts:
"STK394-160 (This is my choice to replace the STK392-110, -120, & -150 in most Hitachi sets and are available in the kits in the next post) 
STK394-210
STK394-250
STK392-260
STK394-510"

The IC's on my TV are the STK394-250 ones. My question is, can I replace them with any from the above group?

(I've checked all the resistors and pico fuses, they are all OK)

I've called many local Samsung repair centres to get the TV repaired and almost all of them said that it wasn't worth it. I know it's an old TV but I want to keep it for the kids gaming room, connected to my old consoles.

Self-focus doesn't work. I don't have an option in the consumer menu to adjust convergence and if I try in the service menu, I can move the grid in any colour but the image doesn't move and remains arched.

Photo

I will post more photos later. I'm assuming the arc in the image is also caused by the convergence IC's?

Kind Regards,
Ricardo


----------



## vaquinhas (Sep 3, 2015)

Photo 1

Photo 2

Self Focus


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You are correct, you have a convergence failure. The fact that you have all six channels in the two chips not functioning indicates that you most likely have no power to the ICs. Solve that first, likely open resistors. If you put new chips in with one of the supplies down you will just blow the new chips. 

I do not know of a replacement for that IC. It has, however, been a few years since I worked on these, so there might be, but I doubt it. Sanyo quit making most of these types of ICs years ago, and that was one of the last series that I recall. All of the replacements by other manufacturers have just been cheap copies using the same numbers. Try to find the original chips.


----------



## vaquinhas (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi lcaillo, 
Thanks for the reply, I'll try to have a look into the resistors then.


----------

